# Lean bulk diet critique



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi guys, just started a lean bulk and wanted a view on it.

Protein sources from meat are changed eod chicken/pork/steak/fish etc.

Bulk is assisted with test/tren

meal 1 - 100g oats, 50g whey, spoon PB, pint of milk and a banana

meal 2 - 50g whey, 4 oat biscuits or flapjack

meal 3 - 3 whole eggs, 10 egg whites, 2 x thick brown buttered toast

meal 4 - 200g chicken, 60g carbs (potato or pasta etc), green veg, fruit

meal 5 - 200g chicken, 40g carbs from basmati rice, pint of milk, fruit

meal 6 - evening meal steak/wedges, meatballs/pasta, pork chops and potatos etc

meal 7 - 40g casein protein, spoon PB and pint of milk

Training days - PWO 50g whey and either maltodextrin or a banana

Stats- 37

14st 8lb

12-14% bf

5ft 11"


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

.


----------



## Muzza1875 (Dec 25, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Hi guys, just started a lean bulk and wanted a view on it.
> 
> Protein sources from meat are changed eod chicken/pork/steak/fish etc.
> 
> ...


How many calories bro?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Never count cals to be honest, try to work more with macros


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

so what is the macro then. aur u above maintenance for ur weight here. looks like u could get a little more fats in there like evvo in a shake for example.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

50ml evoo is 441 cals


----------

